# 1965 clutch linkage bracket



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

hey, can any one send me pictures of the bracket that welds to the frame for the clutch linkage setup and also measurements? please?

also will a 67 zbar work for a 65?(shouldve found this out at the start lol)

just doing some last minute research 
:willy::willy:


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ames as the Zbar billed as 64 thur 66 and then 67 only but can't tell you what the different might be..PONTIAC GTO RESTORATION GUIDE -1964- 1970 OR 72 if you have the newer one as some pretty good pics, in the DRIVETRAIN Chapter.. Les


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the Z bar is the same demensionally as the frames are the same for years 64-67, as is engine and trans placement. However the 67 bar used a bushing where the pedal rod connects and therefore has a larger hole, also I believe the pedal was changed as well as the clutch rod length. All that said, I can't say for sure it wouldn't work if the whole assembly were transplanted. Just letting you know there are some differences, sorry I can't give you a firm answer. I will charge up the battey in the digital and see if I can't provide you with some pic's of the bracket location, as my 65 is currently "all apart".


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks guys. unfortunatly i dont have a recent ames. i know 67 is a stand alone year from 64-66, 67, 68-72. the assembly is completely different i have it and i thought it would work until i pulled out my auto brake assembly. if the zbar doesnt work i guess i can try and make it work, i made my pedals work  so we will see and al when ever you get a chance to send over the pictures will be great. no rush!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ames also sells the bracket that welds to the frame for $12.00. It is thick steel with a double bend in it and would be very hard to get correct by hand. Looks like this.


----------

